

What's up with inDinero? - Ken_At_EM
http://xkenneth.posthaven.com/whats-up-with-indinero

======
jlm382
Hey Kenneth, Jessica from inDinero here.

I appreciate you expressing your thoughts. Let me try to address them for you.

inDinero shook up our whole business model at the beginning of 2012, pivoting
from a self-service model to a full-service model. As a result, we’ve been
dedicating the vast majority of our resources to our full-service clients.

This has impacted response times for our self-service clients, but we see that
as a necessary compromise in the growth of our company. I’m glad you decided
to upgrade to our full-service package!

It looks like we could have done a better job on our calls with you today in
describing our payroll offerings. Yes, it’s absolutely true that we use Intuit
as the backbone of our payroll service. We think at this stage of inDinero’s
growth that we need to invest our resources in developing our web-based
dashboard and providing the suite of bookkeeping and tax services that our
clients require. Using Intuit as a payroll backbone allows us to keep our
focus where it needs to be.

While many of our payroll clients have their pay days on the 1st and 16th of
the month, we can support any pay dates and periods you would like to use. I’m
sorry if this was not made clear.

We do use Google Docs with some clients to share information because many of
our clients find that a convenient medium, but we do not use it for sensitive
information exchange. Generally we use it only for the reporting of hours for
hourly employees and reimbursement amounts.

I hope I’ve addressed your concerns, and your Finance Team at inDinero is
still very eager to work with you and show you how we can make your life
easier. We look forward to proving that to you.

~~~
Ken_At_EM
Jessica,

It's not really "self-service" when I'm paying $50/month for the service. If
it's broken it needs to get fixed. Forgive me if you've made it free and I
haven't noticed.

My concerns are the same. 5-6 days of lead-time required for a submitting
Payroll seems a bit archaic. Sure I could do it, and yes I probably should be
that organized, but things are supposed to be getting more flexible, not less
flexible. If for whatever reason the person in charge of payroll ends up a
couple days behind, so does your payroll, which leads to very unhappy
employees very quickly. As I mentioned before, ADP can handle payroll in 24
hours, and I feel like they're a dinosaur of a company, you can still only use
their web-portal in IE.

I understand all about focus, and if you feel relying on Intuit is the right
decision, then that's fine, but that certainly makes me feel a bit uneasy
knowing that a major part of your service offerings are built and rely those
of another company. Especially since that company may have a conflict of
interest in the future.

The pay dates and periods were a minor issue, it's really the lead-time for
submitting payroll the bugs me.

My concerns are the same about Google docs and I consider hour logs and
payroll crucial data. It's just too easy to make a mistake storing this
information in a spreadsheet.

We do rely heavily on freshbooks for our billing and I'd love to see you
integrate into freshbooks time tracking for payroll.

